# Looking through the grains...IDing a burl from the trunk



## Diver Temple (Sep 14, 2019)

A friend let me have a burl off of his property, long dead but very wet with water. No leaves around, and his guess was sweet gum. Others who troll around here haven't heard of sweet gum burl, so hopefully these grain shots can help. I am looking as well. Starting place is NW Florida 1870's homestead site with mostly second growth native species.
Burl=



 
Closer to the actual color than the bottom photo


 
Better Grain shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 14, 2019)

The end grain is consistent with sweet/red gum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 14, 2019)

phinds said:


> The end grain is consistent with sweet/red gum


Yeah, I was looking at that too. I was trying to find something else similar so I wasn't assuming I found it that easily. Went to a list of common tries in Florida, list is much longer than I thought...


----------



## phinds (Sep 14, 2019)

Well, the fact that it is consistent with gum doesn't mean it IS gum. Unfortunately, that end grain pattern is the most common in existence, although the moderately strong rays does narrow it down a bit. Other possibilities that I see just off the cuff are basswood, dogwood, magnolia, tulip poplar, tupelo, and slightly less likely sassafras.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 14, 2019)

phinds said:


> Well, the fact that it is consistent with gum doesn't mean it IS gum. Unfortunately, that end grain patter is the most common in existence, although the moderately strong rays does narrow it down a bit. Other possibilities that I see just off the cuff are basswood, dogwood, magnolia, tulip poplar, tupelo, and slightly less likely sassafras.


I was looking at those as well. I really need to get a good camera that can get some good macros. For now, I may have engraved my the first bowl I made with it maybe-wrong, but at least I can definitely say, "it is wood!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 15, 2019)

I agree it is wood....you made a bowl with it, pictures..?.. Weights and densities can help. The first yellowish picture, I was thinking False mastic, but the pore arrangement looks off.

Yep, wood. I'd go with that for now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 15, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I agree it is wood....you made a bowl with it, pictures..?.. Weights and densities can help. The first yellowish picture, I was thinking False mastic, but the pore arrangement looks off.
> 
> Yep, wood. I'd go with that for now...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

mazur (karilian) birch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 15, 2019)

Those are SWEET pics, and also look like sweet gum burl matches.

The normal endgrain trunk pieces, if you are not doing any craft with them, consider sending @phinds a chunk for a better look.

I lack any 'Sweet gum' burl reference samples in my collection and would be interested in buying one. My samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2". If you decide to send Paul a piece for further research I'd cover shipping if you include a blank big enough to season and finish into a reference sample. Some of your cuts offs might be big enough. Should fit a small USPS padded envelop...?...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

Hm ... I can't find any sweet/red gum burl that looks anything like this and it looks EXACTLY like mazur birch. On the other hand it would be rare indeed for Mark to be wrong about wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 15, 2019)

phinds said:


> Hm ... I can't find any sweet/red gum burl that looks anything like this and it looks EXACTLY like mazur birch. On the other hand it would be rare indeed for Mark to be wrong about wood.



Paul, it does remind me of 'Masur' as well, but discounted it based on the first line of the thread, "*A friend let me have a burl off of his property"*, and assumed the friend was also in Florida, and in so assuming the burl was grown in Florida, where _Betula pendula_ does very poorly unless in a false environment. Think it can live in the mountains of Georgia, (zone 3-7?).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

I never, possibly mistakenly, consider where it is growing, just what it looks like. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 15, 2019)

phinds said:


> I never, possibly mistakenly, consider where it is growing, just what it looks like. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then ...


 
then pull the trigger if its in season...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 15, 2019)

phinds said:


> I never, possibly mistakenly, consider where it is growing, just what it looks like. If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then ...


Well, I can tell you one thing, it's not a duck!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 15, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Those are SWEET pics, and also look like sweet gum burl matches.
> 
> The normal endgrain trunk pieces, if you are not doing any craft with them, consider sending @phinds a chunk for a better look.
> 
> I lack any 'Sweet gum' burl reference samples in my collection and would be interested in buying one. My samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2". If you decide to send Paul a piece for further research I'd cover shipping if you include a blank big enough to season and finish into a reference sample. Some of your cuts offs might be big enough. Should fit a small USPS padded envelop...?...


If @phinds is game, I can ship - no charge. The trunk piece wasn't sealed when my buddy cut it so it's cracked pretty good. PM me what would be best size to ship. Can ship approx 8" round by XX, no bark and pretty sure no bugs. 

I just spent the last two days segmenting the burl into large and small squares to maybe see it dry before mid-century, 20% today, so I do have a couple of good pieces you could make a sample out of, PM your address and I will get it out this week - no charge. Sealed new cut sides with poly and old sides still in wax.


----------



## phinds (Sep 15, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> If @phinds is game, I can ship - no charge. The trunk piece wasn't sealed when my buddy cut it so it's cracked pretty good. PM me what would be best size to ship. Can ship approx 8" round by XX, no bark and pretty sure no bugs.
> 
> I just spent the last two days segmenting the burl into large and small squares to maybe see it dry before mid-century, 20% today, so I do have a couple of good pieces you could make a sample out of, PM your address and I will get it out this week - no charge. Sealed new cut sides with poly and old sides still in wax.


Thanks, Mo. I'll PM you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 28, 2019)

These are the blanks I will be shipping to @phinds and Mark @Mr. Peet for their wood ID collections. Paul, checked moisture on the round and it is 5%. Pulled the moisture off of the burl piece earlier, then remembered the round piece was not in the bag with the burl cutoffs, it has been sitting on my bench for the last two months. It shouldn't crack anymore. I think you will find the piece you need in this. I hope to get it in the mail early this week.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 21, 2019)

@Mr. Peet @phinds , ok, I am horrible about finding time in the day to get to the post office, but I finally got off my lazy rear and asked my wife to do it on her day off... Box with both pieces should be at your door by Thursday the 24th from UPS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 23, 2019)

Mo, I got the pieces today, thanks.

I haven't done any processing yet, but they look completely consistent with sweet gum. May be a while before I get the end grain processed.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 24, 2019)

okay, let's redirect this conversation: gorgeous bowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 24, 2019)

phinds said:


> Mo, I got the pieces today, thanks.



Well, it only took me 3 weeks to ship them, so I think I understand things taking some time... Glad they arrived and I hope you can both get the pieces you need out them. I something doesn't work, let me know. There is more still drying and a piece of the trunk I started to rough turn a while back and then set aside to dry out a bit. No hurry, but I would love to see what you guys make for your samples.


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 24, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> okay, let's redirect this conversation: gorgeous bowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Garry. Like I told my wife, it's not very big, but it's very nice to look at!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 2, 2019)

OK, Mo (@Diver Temple) I fine sanded the circular piece and the end grain is absolutely consistent with sweet gum. Since the particular anatomical characteristics of the end grain of sweet gum are shared by a number of woods, that alone doesn't say that it is definitely sweet gum but given the face grain appearance and color I think we can now say with confidence that it IS sweet gum.

Paul

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 7, 2019)

phinds said:


> OK, Mo (@Diver Temple) I fine sanded the circular piece and the end grain is absolutely consistent with sweet gum. Since the particular anatomical characteristics of the end grain of sweet gum are shared by a number of woods, that alone doesn't say that it is definitely sweet gum but given the face grain appearance and color I think we can now say with confidence that it IS sweet gum.
> 
> Paul


Thank Paul. I was hoping I didn't need to take a grinder to the bottom of my bowl to remove the type of wood.  Were you able to get the piece you needed for your ID sample or do you need something with less cracks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 7, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Thanks Garry. Like I told my wife, it's not very big, but it's very nice to look at!


Well at least me and Gary @Gdurfey thought it was funny...


----------



## phinds (Nov 7, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Thank Paul. I was hoping I didn't need to take a grinder to the bottom of my bowl to remove the type of wood.  Were you able to get the piece you needed for your ID sample or do you need something with less cracks?


Mark and I will be good w/ these. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2019)

For an update on the ID of this wood, see this thread: https://woodbarter.com/threads/oops-my-new-tool-proves-useful.40592/


----------

